# Lr308 ap4



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Took time out this morning from building a new shooting house and picking Scupanines to check my Zombie / 2nd Hunting rifle 

used the same old target with four rifles this week.
made no adjustments . fired 3 rounds and consider it good to go.


Rifle - DPMS LR308 AP4
Trigger - rock river arms national match 
mount Larue Tactical , 
Scope -Zeiss 3-9X50 Conquest 
Range 101 yards
ammo Remington 308 core lokt 150 grn
Mag - Magpul


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

This, I like ... very nice.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

I want one!+2 on like.Does the front sight on rifle show in scope?


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

man you got it going on for sure between this and your bolt gun. just curious, when you get a tight group like that, and it's a little off the bull, do you adjust your scope or do you just leave it like that? and yes, i completely understand you're dropping a deer with any shot in that group. more of a shooting question than hunting i guess.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

I set my rifle at 1" high at 100yds.Little high OK,never low.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

706Z said:


> I set my rifle at 1" high at 100yds.Little high OK,never low.


good point. wasn't thinking about that. which is dumb seeing as mine are too! man i need to go shoot. sorry, HisName, for the (pointless) derail.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

K-Bill said:


> man you got it going on for sure between this and your bolt gun. just curious, when you get a tight group like that, and it's a little off the bull, do you adjust your scope or do you just leave it like that? and yes, i completely understand you're dropping a deer with any shot in that group. more of a shooting question than hunting i guess.


Good observation . It was hard for me to believe it myself but the entire scope is perfectly clear without any of the front sight showing in the scope at all. yet if you look at it , It should be in the field of view even if it was only the bottom.
I have no idea why . It defies logic

Hard to take a picture through a scope but here you can see that annoying woman talking about her medicare card [ watching Bonanza while I clean the rifle.]


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

> It was hard for me to believe it myself but the entire scope is perfectly clear without any of the front sight showing in the scope at all. yet if you look at it , It should be in the field of view even if it was only the bottom.
> I have no idea why .


i ran in to this also with a scope on an AR22 upper. i cant see the front sight BUT if you put a red dot on it you will see the front sight .

that is the AR in bottom pic i had to put a riser on it to clear the sight , went back to a scope and all is good again.
*


I PICKED UP A dpms lr308ss A few shows back working on a load for it now, hope i can get mine that tight if so ill move to 200yd and work some more.*


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for the insight on the front sight and scope.I see a Zeiss conquest in my future.I"ve had nothing but Leupolds(5 of them)so far.Amazing;the clear scope picture!


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

I love leupolds and My Tikka has one but the difference in the Zeiss is incredible

chevelle427 yours should group nicely . I think you have a 308 chamber where mine is listed as 7.62 x 51.
they are all tack drivers but the stock trigger is not great at all. I also broke the barrel in according to the manual [ cleaning after each shot and watched the groups tighten up] 

I only use an Otis pull through that I bought from OutCast and brass chamber brush


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

> I also broke the barrel in according to the manual [ cleaning after each shot and watched the groups tighten up]


im doing that also, but the range master ask why , he suggested shoot it like your going to shoot it like driving you car drive it like you stole it.

i can see both sides i have built a few motors and broke them all in like always and drive them light for a few miles (no hauling ) then it is to the floor, but again my race motor got broke in and then we went racing, 

i dont see any trouble going slow with the gun i have about 30 rounds out it but im making it twice as hard on me as im using reloads i set up for a cetme i had. i have this next batch set up for some bullets i want to use in the DPMS 30 to the batch , rt now im walking it over to center im about an inch away last time out.

it is stamped DPMS 308 1/10


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Your rifle should really outshine mine after 200 yards because of the longer barrel and slightly tighter chamber . I have yet to see a Semi Auto shoot MOA straight from the factory with cheap off the shelf Ammo other than any LR308 

the 308 chambers shoot military ammo just fine from what I have read.
and obviously the 7.62 chambers shoot tight groups with 308 ammo.

I chose this model because of its relatively light weight [ 8.25 lbs ] and compact size [34.25" ] . http://www.dpmsinc.com/store/products/?prod=4854

It replaced my SS M1A National Match which was just to heavy to carry around with the funky scope mount and scope [ 15 Lb's ] now that I am older.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

7.62 and 308 should be about like 5.56 and 223 s in what the gun will shoot. 

but i have found some military and Federal brass for 7.62/308 has a smaller capacity for some loads starting with just over a min start charge :001_huh:. 

i know the mil brass is thicker but i don't notice much volume problems in 5.56 as i do for loading for the 308.

all my cases have been trimmed to the same COAL, ONLY had to take off a few thousands for the 308 brass, 
the 223/556 varies a lot sometimes.:blink:


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Bbl pre break-in*

I do a pre shoot break-in for all new bbls. First I make several passes with any bore cleaner. Then with a couple of patches soaked with alcohol.

Then with a JAG and a tight fitting patch,I make 400(600 would probable be better) passes up and back with JB Cleaner. After 20+ passes you have to change patches cuz they start to get loose. I keep my rod so tight that the bbl will heat up slightly to the touch.

This will smooth out the bbl,take away the tooling marks and with less nooks and crannies the bbl will be easier to clean at the range. Then for the first shoot at the range,I skip the shoot 1-3 and clean thing. I never let the bbl get hot and for an extended range session,clean after ever 20 shots or so.

Another basic rule is,smaller the bore,clean more often. A .224" bore will get dirty faster than a .308" bore. I have done this with chrome-moly,SS,and chrome lined bores, with great success. I even do this with my ML's.

I have had great success with this process, and have found bbls to not need a bullet type break in or will easily "shoot in" within <10rds. 

Good Shootin' --- SAWMAN


----------

